
Alas poor Oculus, I knew you well - aniijbod
http://www.iijiij.com/2013/10/17/alas-poor-oculus-i-knew-you-well-016017
======
Schwolop
I have very little idea what this article is trying to say. I can't even
decipher whether it is pro-Oculus or against it.

~~~
DanBC
It's a weird article.

"Oculus is good, but CastAR is much better"?

I don't see them as direct competitors. People developing for one provide some
benefits to people working on the other.

~~~
aniijbod
But now CastAR's newly announced VR mode does indeed make them direct
competitors.

------
gamerDude
My biggest comment is that its not fully immersive. The occulus VR and castAR
are drastically different in that sense. As a gamer, I don't want to see
anything but the game, thus head mounted is perfect in my mind. I don't want
to look at a surface, I want feel like I am inside it.

~~~
aniijbod
CastAR now also comes with VR which means that in VR mode you won't see
anything but the game, exactly the same as on the Rift. In which case, the
relevant question is whether CastAR VR is as good as the Rift's VR.

------
Fuzzwah
Here's a link to the kickstarter for the CastAR:

[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/technicalillusions/casta...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/technicalillusions/castar-
the-most-versatile-ar-and-vr-system)

------
potatoman2
"neither technology is likely to change me in to a player of any kind of
games" \- if the article writer is not himself a gamer of any sort, why should
anyone listen to his opinion on forthcoming game technologies?

~~~
aniijbod
Is this what PG would describe as Ad Hominem?

------
nefasti
Well, I think Valve would disagree with him.

~~~
aniijbod
I understand that Valve has an investment in CastAR, so I'm not so sure about
that.

~~~
TrainedMonkey
Former Valve employees started CastAR is what I was led to believe. From Valve
point of view supporting CastAR is a good option because they want both
initiatives to succeed (Oculus Rift is already supported in SDK). Why? More VR
= more games, more games = Steam is more relevant. And with Micro Transactions
(No other game distribution platform does it AFAIK. So if your game wants to
use them Valve will take a cut.) Valve's margins and market segment is so high
that investing in technologies like that (Steam Box/VR) makes sense even if
they do not pay off for years. Eventually they will bring more people into
gaming and Valve will be right there conveniently offering all the games that
support VR right on the front page.

~~~
aniijbod
Yes, for Valve, this is a win whichever.

